
Show HN: Binary to UTF-8 encoding. - nemasu
http://www.github.com/nemasu/utf8encode
======
nemasu
Got this idea last night, coded it up in a few hours. Code quality is
terrible, was going for more of a proof of concept. Anyways, the overhead is
pretty bad, BUT you can use things like <Insert social network here> now to
store files. Although < Aforementioned social network> may mangle the UTF-8,
so it may not work.

~~~
pwg
What is the benefit of this over uuencode or base64/base85 encoding to perform
the same use?

~~~
nemasu
Not much, only a few super niche cases I can think of, and you can also use
yEnc, but this is cooler. :)

